# [free & multiposte] comment ca marche ? (résolu)

## ltememe

Je sais, il y a déjà un tuto qui est fait sur ca, je l'ai lu et meme relu, et je m'en suis inspiré pour faire marcher la TV sur ma p'tite gentoo.

mais ca marche pas :p

- Je pense avoir bien configuré ma freebox en mettant comme freeplayer 192.168.1.10 (car j'ai mis le mode routeur et mon pc a l'adresse 192.168.1.10)

- j'ai installé vlc avec les flags qui vont bien (d'après ce que j'ai pu voir après une recherche sur le forum ...)

- j'ai installé le freeplayer.

en lancant ce fameux freeplayer, j'arrive bien sur vlc, mais là .... je dois dire que je suis pas du tout sur de ce que je fais.

Je ne sais pas s'il faut entrer mafreebox.freebox.fr ou alors 192.168.1.10 ou alors 192.168.1.1 (l'adresse du routeur..), je ne sais pas s'il faut mettre ca dans http ou autre chose... 

enfin c'est un peu le flou pour moi de ce coté là et je n'arrive pas à trouver de choses vraiment utilies sur free.fr non plus ...  :Sad: 

ps : quand je bidouille la télécommande, ca change bien l'affichage de ma freebox.. mais pour voir ce que je fais, ca, c'est une autre histoire !

ps2 : j'ai pas de télé à portée .. je peux pas tester par contre  :Sad: 

Merci de votre aide !!Last edited by ltememe on Tue Feb 14, 2006 5:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

Déjà il faut lancer vlc avec les bonnes options, celles notamment qui mettent en place le serveur http spécial vlc, pour ça il faut regarder le script vlc-fbx.sh qui contient toutes les options de lancement du vlc, ça tient sur 4 lignes au moins.

Si tu lances vlc tout simplement en tant que programme sans ces options, jamais cela ne fonctionnera.

----------

## ltememe

en fait, je ne lance pas vlc, je lance le script du freeplayer.

Donc j'imagine que les options doivent etre bonnes!

Suite à cette petite nuit .. en fait, j'ai toujours un doute sur le fait d'avoir la télé ou non ...

j'ai vu sur un site (me rappelle plus le nom, mais je pourrai le trouver..) que mon dslam acceptait la tv et que c'était bon pour moi ... mais pas moyen de vérifier autrement.

voilà ce que je lance : 

yop@localhost ~ $ /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/freeplayer.sh

voilà ce qu'il y a dedans : 

```

#!/bin/sh

exec vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer//share/http-fbx/" --wx-systray --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"

```

ma question porte plutot sur : comment faire une fois le logiciel installé ? (mais c'est vrai que j'ai pas mal de doute, car ca m'étonnerait que ca soit là que mon blocage soit le pire !  :Sad:  )

----------

## DuF

Je pense que tu mélanges 2 choses, le freeplayer et le multiposte :

- freeplayer : sert à visualiser les fichiers multimédias (audio, vidéo...) qui sont physiquement sur son ordinateur sur son poste de télévision, le poste de télévision étant relié à la freebox par la péritel.

- multiposte : sert à visualiser les chaines du bouquet basic de free sur son ordinateur.

Perso j'ai 2 VLC, un pour le multiposte et un pour le freeplayer. En fait à l'époque pour le freeplayer, la version de VLC dans portage n'était pas compatible avec le freeplayer.

Sinon pour le multiposte j'utilise la version de VLC qui est dans portage avec les options suivantes : 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a  -3dfx +X -a52 +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -corba +daap -debug -dts +dvb +dvd -esd -fbcon +ffmpeg -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal +httpd +joystick -libcaca -lirc +live +matroska -mod +mp3 +mpeg +ncurses +nls -nsplugin +ogg +opengl +oss +png +real -samba -screen +sdl +shout +skins -speex +stream +svg -svga +theora +truetype +v4l -vcd -vlm +vorbis +win32codecs +wxwindows -xinerama +xml2 +xosd +xv 7,030 kB 
```

Sinon pour savoir si tu peux recevoir la télévision, il te faut te connecter sur le site de free, allez dans la section "mon compte" puis une fois connecté, aller dans la section "caractéristiques techniques de votre ligne" et tu devrais avoir quelque chose dans le genre : 

```
Informations Techniques facultatives réservées à un public averti !

Ligne téléphonique xx xx xx xx xx

Raccordée actuellement en offre Freebox dégroupé total

NRA (1) : xxxXX

Longueur : 1493 mètres

Affaiblissement (2) : 22 dB

Votre adresse IP/masque est xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24

Passerelle (gateway) xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

Votre numéro de téléphone Freebox est le xx xx xx xx xx

Votre ligne permet de bénéficier des services de Télévision de la Freebox

Votre ligne est raccordée à un DSLAM compatible ADSL2+

(...)

```

Si jamais tu peux préciser si tu souhaites avoir le multiposte ou le freeplayer ou les 2 alors peut être l'aide pourra être plus précise.

----------

## ltememe

effectivement, je n'avais pas compris cette différence.

n'ayant pas de télé, c'est donc le multiposte que je souhaiterai (d'après ce que je comprend de ton post.

free me dit pour ma ligne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  NRA (1) : xxxXX
> 
> Longueur : 3096 mètres
> ...

 

mais bon, on va dire que j'y crois et qu'au moins je veux tester :p

je réemerge le tout avec ton USE ... on va voir ce que ca donne  :Wink: 

----------

## ltememe

c'est réemergé...

je lance vlc, je fais "ouvrir un flux réseau", je mets en hTTP, l'url : mafreebox.freebox.fr, et là rien.

la console me répond d'ailleurs : 

```

[00000504] access_http access error: error: HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden

[00000504] access_http access error: error: HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden

[00000504] access_mms access error: error: HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden

[00000502] main input error: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr'

[00000479] main playlist: nothing to play

```

j'avoue que je suis bloqué là :S

----------

## Oni92

Je crois que tu devrais lire ceci : http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ltememe

royal ! c'est exactement ca qu'il me manquait !

je sais pas comment j'ai pu passer à coté, moi qui pensait avoir éplucher leur site :p

MAIS ... c'est pas encore ca.

cette fois ci, j'ai bien la liste de lecture présente .. mais impossible d'en lancer une seule.

en clickant sur une chaine, il a l'air de tenter la lecture, puis passe à toutes les autres chaines jusqu'à la fin ....

y'a-t-il une dernière étape ? est ce que j'ai effectivement pas le droit à la télé (alors qu'il a maintenant trouvé les chaines !) ?

Merci de votre aide en tout cas !

----------

## babykart

même problème qu' ltememe...   :Crying or Very sad: 

alors si quelqu'un a un "truc"

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a  USE="X alsa dvd hal live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss png real screen sdl skins stream truetype vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xinerama xml2 xv -3dfx -a52 -aac -aalib -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -ffmpeg -flac -ggi -gnutls -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -mod -nsplugin -samba -shout -speex -svg -svga -theora -v4l -vcd -vlm -xosd"
```

----------

## DuF

lancez VLC depuis un xterm pour voir les messages d'erreurs.

Pour Itememe, il n'a pas trouvé les chaines, c'est seulement que tu as téléchargé le fichier qui contient la liste des chaines, si tu fais un wget sur le fichier tu t'en rendras compte.

Le fait qu'il passe toutes les chaines ça signifie simplement qu'il essai toutes les chaines et que cela ne fonctionne pas à cause d'une erreur quelconque, sans doute un module à VLC manquant. Donc pour avoir un message d'erreur plus explicite lancez VLC depuis un xterm.

Et essayez de faire un effort car là vous n'êtes pas très précis dans vos explications et donc c'est plus délicat pour vous aider.

@babykart => déjà il te manque +dvb +ffmpeg

----------

## ltememe

désolé   :Embarassed: 

je pensais avoir donné suffisamment d'infos, la suite me prouva que non  :Wink: 

voilà ce que j'ai pu récolté dans la console :

```

yop@localhost ~ $ vlc

VLC media player 0.8.4a Janus

** (.:9557): CRITICAL **: gtk_pizza_set_size: assertion `pizza != NULL' failed

Sending request: OPTIONS rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201 RTSP/1.0

CSeq: 1

User-Agent: VLC Media Player (LIVE.COM Streaming Media v2005.01.29)

Received OPTIONS response: RTSP/1.0 200 OK

Cseq: 1

Server: fbxrtspd/1.0 Freebox minimal RTSP server

Public: DESCRIBE, SETUP, TEARDOWN, PLAY

Sending request: DESCRIBE rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201 RTSP/1.0

CSeq: 2

Accept: application/sdp

User-Agent: VLC Media Player (LIVE.COM Streaming Media v2005.01.29)

Received DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 200 OK

Cseq: 2

Content-Length: 171

Content-Type: application/sdp

Content-Language: fr

Server: fbxrtspd/1.0 Freebox minimal RTSP server

Need to read 171 extra bytes

Read 171 extra bytes: v=0

o=leCDN 1139525675 1139525675 IN IP4 kapoueh.proxad.net

s=France 2

i=France 2

c=IN IP4 0.0.0.0

t=0 0

m=video 0 RTP/AVP 33

a=control:rtsp://212.27.38.253/freeboxtv/201

Sending request: SETUP rtsp://212.27.38.253/freeboxtv/201 RTSP/1.0

CSeq: 3

Transport: RTP/AVP;unicast;client_port=33044-33045

User-Agent: VLC Media Player (LIVE.COM Streaming Media v2005.01.29)

Received SETUP response: RTSP/1.0 453 Not Enough Bandwidth

Cseq: 3

Server: fbxrtspd/1.0 Freebox minimal RTSP server

[00000277] livedotcom demuxer error: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress

got mrl: mafreebox.freebox.fr 554 freeboxtv/201

[00000276] main input error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201'

Sending request: OPTIONS rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/202 RTSP/1.0

CSeq: 4

User-Agent: VLC Media Player (LIVE.COM Streaming Media v2005.01.29)

Received OPTIONS response: RTSP/1.0 200 OK

Cseq: 4

Server: fbxrtspd/1.0 Freebox minimal RTSP server

Public: DESCRIBE, SETUP, TEARDOWN, PLAY

Sending request: DESCRIBE rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/202 RTSP/1.0

CSeq: 5

Accept: application/sdp

User-Agent: VLC Media Player (LIVE.COM Streaming Media v2005.01.29)

```

d'après ce que je peux en lire, c'est donc le fait que je n'ai pas assez de bande passante  :Sad: 

au moins je sais d'où vient le problème, merci beaucoup pour votre aide !

----------

## Mickael

Salut, Itememe,

y'a peut être encore une chance, un fedoriste c'est retrouvé avec les mêmes problèmes que toi (cf ton dernier poste) et il parle de mettre certain(s) port(s) en UDP. (Moi je comprends que dalle) mais après il a pur avoir la télé, alors.. le lien :

http://www.fedora-france.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=9396&forum=6&post_id=57654  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Received SETUP response: RTSP/1.0 453 Not Enough Bandwidth
> 
> Cseq: 3
> 
> Server: fbxrtspd/1.0 Freebox minimal RTSP server

 

t'aurais peut être des problèmes de pare-feu, ils disent qu'il faut les ouvrir pour les ports UDP. Voir free et moult forums.  :Rolling Eyes: 

tiré de là :http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?s=84cb4a69e66564053705f9adb395806e&showtopic=68825&st=885 tout à la fin..

Bonne chance.

----------

## ltememe

Arf... ca aurait été bien, mais malheureusement, je n'ai pas de parfeu d'activé sur ma gentoo ....  :Sad: 

Merci quand meme !

----------

## DuF

T'es sûr qu'il est compilé avec l'option -live ton VLC, parce que quand je lis ce qui suit on a plutot l'impression que cela manque : 

```
[00000276] main input error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201' 
```

Et s'il ne l'a pas c'est impossible pour ton VLC de lire des flux rtsp://.

----------

## ltememe

voilà ce que j'ai : 

```

localhost yop # emerge -pv vlc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a  (-3dfx) +X -a52 +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -corba +daap -debug -dts +dvb +dvd -esd -fbcon +ffmpeg -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal +httpd +joystick -libcaca -lirc +live +matroska -mod +mp3 +mpeg +ncurses +nls -nsplugin +ogg +opengl +oss +png +real -samba -screen +sdl +shout +skins -speex +stream +svg (-svga) +theora +truetype +v4l -vcd -vlm +vorbis (-win32codecs) +wxwindows -xinerama +xml2 +xosd +xv 0 kB

```

donc a priori oui, il est là ...  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

OK, donc dans ce cas il faudrait que tu testes le débit de ta ligne (free sur son site le propose) et que tu vérifies quel débit tu obtiens, vu ton affaiblissement il est possible que le problème vienne de là et donc que le message "not enough bandwidth" soit confirmé. Dans ce cas tu ne pourras rien faire.

----------

## ltememe

ca marche !!!!

après quelques tests, finalement, ca marche :p

je pense que la mule y était pour beaucoup.

Je vous remercie grandement !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

Et c'est quoi ta config??? au cas où quelqu'un tombe sur ce post  :Wink:   et pi moi, et bien, j'aimerais comprendre aussi. Je mise encore sur cette histoire de port ouvert en UDP.  :Laughing: 

Regarde là : (résolu)

----------

## ltememe

heu ... bah ma config, je sais pas si y'a un rapport !

c'est un amd64, 1Go de ram et une nvidia 6200....

freebox donc, en routeur, 3000m du DSLAM.

tu en veux plus ?

( j'ai mis le résolu. j'avais oublié sur le coup de la joie lol )

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> je pense que la mule y était pour beaucoup. 

  ben forcément.....

et puis sur la config c'est plutot aux niveaux ports d'après ce que j'ai plus lire et les liens que je t'ai transmis.... je suis pas un expert mais j'ai une freebox et j'ai pas encore testé la freeplayer... Pour faire simple et court, je suis à la pêche aux infos  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Par contre je vais me répéter, mais il ne s'agit pas du freeplayer mais du multiposte... Si jamais des personnes font une recherche ils risquent de ne pas comprendre entre le sujet de ce fil de discussion et la discussion en elle même...

----------

## ltememe

je change tout de suite!

----------

